
Organic computing device created using four rat brains (2015) - hyperpallium
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/84638-organic-computing-device-created-using-four-rat-brains/
======
jayajay
That's got to be the biggest waste of unethical computing power I've ever
seen. It's a good proof of concept. Organic computing is the future, but this
smells a bit too much like Leonardo Da Vinci.

